# Restoration on a Budget



## 2002beamer73 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have a 2002 73 roundie and it has been sitting for five years. What steps can I take to get it back on the road on a budget? Waiting for the summer to get it going in the warm. 

Safe Travels everyone!


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

Drain and replace all fluids, inspect brakes, replace tires (they are more than likely dry rotted) basic tune up (points, condenser, plugs, wires, air filter) new battery, verify good battery cables/connections.


----------

